# Anxiety Disorders > Panic Disorder and Agoraphobia >  >  Is this a panic attack or just upset?

## ohaiicasper

I don't know. I had a fight with my older brother today and he got up in my face threatening to hit me and pushing me and he kicked me out. When I went upstairs to get changed (this was in the morning so I was dressed) and I don't know if it was because I was crying or what but I couldn't breathe and I was really hot. I kept choking/gagging as if I needed to be sick. It just scared me. This type of feeling has only happened once before at random whilst I was at work.

----------


## L

It may have been a panic attack hun - what made him get that way towards you, it doesn't sound right x

----------


## ohaiicasper

I get irritated easy so I snapped at him which resulted in the above. I'm not an easy person to live with, with all my 'problems'. he's not normally like that x

----------


## Misssy

maybe it was, I've been in fights with my brother without choking up afterwards

when I get a panic attack I usually feel like I can't breathe and a feeling that I am dying or going to die

----------


## compulsive

Sounds like you had a lot of anxiety, panic attack or not. Those symptoms are manifestations of the anxiety.

----------


## Otherside

Could have been a panic attack, when I get them I struggle to breathe and it feels as though I'm going to die. I've heard of people choking and gagging when they have them too. So it could have been.

Whatever it was, it sounds horrible.  :Hug:

----------


## takethebiscuit

Could have been a panic attack, yes. Could have been a feeling resulting from the fight you had. When we get cross or angry or feel under threat there's a shift in our body chemistry. In short: you may have had a bad reaction to one of the hormones/chemicals stirred up by fighting with your brother. 

If you feel unwell as a result of this, see your doctor. Far too many people wait and don't check things out with their doctors

----------


## Evo1114

Definitely a panic attack.  I get these a lot when my anxiety gets REALLY cranked up.  When I was in high school, I got them all the time.  I actually had to carry a paper bag with me.  I have also gotten them when I got really stressed out at work and had people breathing down my neck.

----------

